# YAI! one left



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the goat gods are smiling upon me. Went to feed before school and OMG! kabooki had twins on the ground PLAYING! :kidblue: :kidblue:. both are chocoalte and white, I THINK blue eyes.. didnt get much chance to look them over but both nice kids. they'll be available as a wether pair or a buck/wether pair, pending evaluation.. so anyone with mini manchas hit me up.. its a deal!

then about 15 minutes after i'd got there, Twist starts contracting.. so okay i waited and got everything together.. 

first kid was head only(HUGE!) so i helped her out and out slides this beautiful red gold kid.. m mom cleaned it off as i prepped for the second.. she then said OMG you are keeping thisbaby, it has blue eyes.. i go yea yea.. only if its a doe.. of course it was :kidred: my mom is in goatie love :lovey: she claimes it as her golden retriever( its really a pale chamoisee or a red gold) 

then came a tail.. i was like// WTH? helped out a tiny bit and out slides a really pretty dark kid.. color is way cool..like a wild type marking. with AWESOME blue eyes .. i was like doe doe doe doe nope :kidblue: 

then came a back foot.. a tiny back foot. then slide out a pretty little gold and white kid with blue eyes. of course a :kidblue: .

but the local client came to pick out a herdsire, since iwont have a buck he can use anymore, and after a ton of "deliberation" ( it was more of him playing) he picked the second kid

so i have two mini manha kids ( thing1 and thing2) and the gold and white buck kid available( named him SDK BOH Cary Grant)(SP?)

anyway.. some poorpictures!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

That little doeling!!!!!!!!!  Congrats on healthy babies!
Who's left? Bird?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...Adorable babies  And two mama's in the same day :shocked:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yep just birdy left.. and she's the key to the ultimatum of who stays and who goes.. get one with it bird!!

i love the little buck and doe i've got left.. that buck is darling, but. nobucks for me


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I've had at least fifteen kids born on our farm since we got goats and I've only got 2 bucks . . . out of 5 different does! :shocked: 
Sorry for the change of subject but when you said no bucks for me . . . sorta sparked the realization . . .
yeah, he is too cute to be a buck!! LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol if i was keeping more nigies, he'd be staying, but :/ .. oh well, he'd be a nicebuck for someone else needing to improve on milk capacity. him mom is a cow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so adorable... a big congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the doe has been named! SDK BOH Ginger Rogers.

sorry.. i love fred astaire movies, and most contain her Including my favorite! TOP HAT!!!<3


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

no babies yet from bird. had to pull cary off his mom, kabooki flung him like a booger. so he's home with me on a bottle. anyone want a bottle buck?


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! :clap: They are all adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my...so cute! Gorgeous babies! And I keep meaning to tell you...the goat in your avatar is stunning!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol thanks.. and that's my demi! lol she's beautimous, though still thinks she's a lap goat  the dork. but that was taken after winn jr champ at OC fair


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats on some very cute babies.
Really love Thing 2, such a sweet face!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thing 2 is mr lovebug.. i didnt want to give them official names because then i'd want to keep them  i named cary and now i'm attached to him..


----------

